

Rate our startup: getdenso.com (It's TiVo/Instapaper for web video) - iamclovin

Right now it's invite only, but we'll do our best to respond to your request within the hour!<p>Unless of course there's "insane demand" ala Google+;)
======
eam
Sometimes when I'm on my iPhone there are videos that I want to really see,
but can't because they're not playable on it for different reasons. I then
forget about them. So maybe something like this for mobile phones would be
cool.

~~~
iamclovin
You can actually email that link to bookmark@getdenso.com (from Mobile Safari)
and it will bookmark that video.

------
gshahlot
I really like the basic feel of the product. Just a couple of points:

a) I don't want it to send me an email every time I bookmark a video. I see no
way changing the email preferences?

b) I archived one of the videos & now it is no where to be seen. Am I looking
in the wrong place?

~~~
andycroll
a) Fair. We'll sort that! c) You're not, we need to enable that too.
Originally it was delete, but we're going with a more Instapaper-y vibe. You
might want to go back...

~~~
gshahlot
Great! Just out of curiosity:

a) Why is every video added to a download queue by default, instead of keeping
it on-demand?

b) Any legal consequences of allowing users to download copyrighted videos
illegally uploaded on youtube & other video sites? Think music videos, tv
series.

------
iamclovin
Clickable: <http://getdenso.com>

------
tombot
If you guys could also hook this up with <http://www.plexapp.com/> so I could
watch things on sofa that I'd saved while via mobile. I'd be a very happy guy.

~~~
iamclovin
Plex and Boxee are both very much in our plans!

------
zone
It looks better than MediaMall's PlayLater. Very nice. Not sure if I'm seeing
this correctly, but "And watch when you want, offline!". OFFLINE!? On any
device? How?

~~~
ajhit406
Once you've bookmarked a video, you'll see a link to add your personalized
podcast to iTunes.

So you can sync with your iPad / iPhone, etc...

------
jonmaim
How do you differentiate from Radbox (radbox.me) ?

~~~
iamclovin
You should try it out ;) but we _think_ we have a killer iTunes integration
feature which lets you watch your videos on your iOS devices.

------
billpg
Any connection with the Japanese car components manufacturer?

~~~
iamclovin
Nope :) Denso means "transmission" in Japanese (which is sort of what we do),
but yeah the car component company did come up during our research.

~~~
raingrove
actually that's exactly what i was thinking about when i saw the name. denso
spark plugs!

------
richierich
innovative product!! keep up the good work.. i like the interface design :)

------
ntulip
how about an invite please?

~~~
iamclovin
Hey there, we've cleared all pending invites. If you haven't received one yet,
please mail us at hello@getdenso.com and we'll sort you out. Thanks!

------
richierich
does it work on the ipad??

~~~
andycroll
It does, we currently have an iTunes podcast approach but a native app is
coming.

------
sayanee
love it ;-) Been using it for just a month now :) Convenient on the go
podcast!

------
gamathew
easy to use and very convenient!

------
garyong83
garyong83@yahoo.com.sg

------
Namrata
very good quality videos, easy to use and very convenient! love the service

------
voidmstr
You need a way better name. waylive.com is for sale!

~~~
iamclovin
domain squatters on HN, wow.

